# New update on Samson - better news! :)



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

From Mary Palmer:

Today I had a great visit with Dr Ray. Sam has stabilized!! Of course he is far from out of the woods. He will have to have hemoglobin before and after the surgery, but he will undergo shunt surgery on Thursday... if you ever prayed for a dog and a vet this one needs you all now. Mary

Mary said he'll be in critical care for several days but he has a chance now! Thanks to all of you for your prayers!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh!! I sure hope he'll make it!! Thanks so much for this update!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo!! I'm sending more!  You can do it Samson!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this so I'll be saying a prayer now for Samson.rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I'm so thankful we can bring requests to you, you always delight in hearing from us, Lord I know you remember little Samson, he's one of your special little fluffs, he needs your healing touch, Lord I ask that this shunt surgery go without any problems, thank you Lord in advance. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{{{Samson}}}}}}


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Prayers are being said for Sampson......Please keep us informed and give him a great big kiss from me!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - what great news. A chance for Samson. I hadn't even known he was well enough for surgery. Sending really strong, positive thoughts and prayers to Samson and his vet.:grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Samson and a successful surgery.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is great news!! My prayers are still comin' at ya ~ :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Prayers from us too! Oh, I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------

